# ID me please....Mbuna Sp



## sgwn73 (Jan 1, 2010)

Bought this guy from a LFS...they had it as a trade in and the fish guy couldnt remember its name...but said it wasnt a Hybrid...*** looked for it but cant seem to find...anyone help?


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

The fish guy was wrong. It is a hybrid. Although a quite interesting one if it really is that green color.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

etcbrown said:


> The fish guy was wrong. It is a hybrid. Although a quite interesting one if it really is that green color.


agreed


----------



## AquaticLove (Jul 13, 2010)

Pretty fish, even if it is a hybrid.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

It should also be mentioned that it isn't Mbuna, but one of the Malawian "Haps".


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Chromedome52 said:


> It should also be mentioned that it isn't Mbuna, but one of the Malawian "Haps".


No, I think it's got to be at least part Mbuna, but might be a Mbuna X Hap cross. Who knows.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

noki said:


> Chromedome52 said:
> 
> 
> > It should also be mentioned that it isn't Mbuna, but one of the Malawian "Haps".
> ...


 Agree with Noki here. :thumb:

It is impossible to tell by looking what the parents were when dealing with hybrids when the parents are indeed unknown (you know what I mean) :-? .

That being said this guy has the "look" of Nimbochromis venustus x Labidiochromis caeruleus to me, keeping in mind there is no way to know for sure.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The reflective blue face is found only on Hap types and Peacocks, no Mbuna has it. The mouth and head say Hap, definitely not Peacock or Mbuna. My guess would be a 'Hap'/_Aulonocara _hybrid.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

imo,,looks to b yellow lab crossed with ?????


----------



## AquaticLove (Jul 13, 2010)

etcbrown said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > Chromedome52 said:
> ...


I was thinking Venustus was in there too.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I would have actually gone with Scieanochromis fryeri x Labidochromis caeruleus. The face is like a fryeri, and dominant male fryeri show the barring this fish has, but venestus do not. In the end, I suppose it doesn't matter what the parentage is. :lol:


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Cool looking fish. How big is it?


----------



## something-fishy (Aug 4, 2010)

I have no idea what he is but he is very cool looking indeed!!! :thumb:


----------

